# [Q] Converting Zip to MD5



## neon_skunk (Jan 20, 2012)

How do I convert roms into an md5 file I can use to flash via odin? Everytime I download rom i get a zip folder with meta, system and updates folders as well as a few other files but no md5 file ????


----------



## jpculp (Jan 20, 2012)

You can't convert a zip file to an md5. One is a container and the other is a checksum. Try Mobile Odin or install from zip via CWM


----------



## realhuh (Jan 20, 2012)

md5 is hash to verify content..  if u don't have it  .. create it  ..

[email protected]


----------



## neon_skunk (Jan 20, 2012)

I cant install with CWN as I have the Samsung Galaxy S 4g, the only way to flash this phone is with odin. Does anybody know when someone will convert any roms to use with on this phone yet?? Feels like I have been waiting on a release for ever and dont know how to convert the zip to md5 myself.


----------



## neon_skunk (Jan 20, 2012)

.....and using odin mobile requires root ....the reason why i am trying to flash a custom rom to begin with is to get root in the first place?!


----------



## Dark3n (Jan 20, 2012)

neon_skunk said:


> dont know how to convert the zip to md5 myself.

Click to collapse



You can't.

Read what people posted.

Just like you can't convert apples into headphones.


----------



## neon_skunk (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys I guess I will run ofw untill there is a rom released for odin..


----------



## sperelli (Aug 16, 2012)

and what about converting a md5. to zip??!?

i have the stock rom for Galaxy Wonder in format md5
to convert in a cwm flashable file...

anybody?


----------



## hmada_now (Aug 24, 2012)

*same issue*



sperelli said:


> and what about converting a md5. to zip??!?
> 
> i have the stock rom for Galaxy Wonder in format md5
> to convert in a cwm flashable file...
> ...

Click to collapse



i have same issue, any answer from the experts ?!!


----------



## dirt (Aug 24, 2012)

jpculp said:


> You can't convert a zip file to an md5. One is a container and the other is a checksum. Try Mobile Odin or install from zip via CWM

Click to collapse








Dark3n said:


> You can't.
> 
> Read what people posted.
> 
> Just like you can't convert apples into headphones.

Click to collapse



The questions of converting md5 to zip & vice versa have already been answered.



Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hmada_now (Aug 25, 2012)

p1gp3n said:


> The questions of converting md5 to zip & vice versa have already been answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer.
another Question, 
how i can get S5360_XXKK6_OXXKK2_XXKK5  or *S5360XXKK6_REV05* as CWM ZIP ROM ?


----------



## Latrell567 (May 24, 2014)

*It's easy! f you have Windows...*

All you have to do is rename the file. Right Click > Rename, then change the file extension to zip. Delete md5 and type zip. Now you can open it by .zip
You can do the same with he .img files that's in the new zip. Want to change it back? Do the opposite.

Hope it helped, hit a :good: for me please! I'm kind of new. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




hmada_now said:


> thanks for the answer.
> another Question,
> how i can get S5360_XXKK6_OXXKK2_XXKK5  or *S5360XXKK6_REV05* as CWM ZIP ROM ?

Click to collapse



Like i said, change the extension to .zip and unzip the contents in your new zip file from your md5.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

I backed up my stock rom from twrp recovery mode. Now i cant restore it.
Is there any way i can install the stock rom again


----------



## Fant0m3 (Jun 16, 2015)

*What*

Of course you can guys its a bit of a hassle but you convert the .zip to a .tar download the tar converter tar-Tool_Odin3-v3.07_by_mkh.mourad I forgot where I got it from but search it its here then run the batch with that converted tar wholla .tar.md5 file just used it for a modem


----------



## 18beichlerI (Dec 2, 2015)

ok so then if im using odin how am i sopposed to flash it because in order to flash a stock rom or any rom i need to to be in md5 or tar so if its zipped how should i do it


----------



## tanishq gera (Sep 30, 2017)

*You can do so*

You can convert to tar from zip via 7-zip there is vedio about it on YouTube


----------

